

Five Portland startups looking to hire developers and technical talent - mtrichardson
http://siliconflorist.com/2010/04/05/economy-portland-startups-hire-developer-technical-talent/

======
turoczy
Make that nine. Four other companies just commented with open gigs.

~~~
rglullis
Can't see any comments. I'd like to see them, and know if I can contact them
about job4dev.

I put a couple of listings there, one for ENTP
(<http://job4dev.com/company/entp>) and another @Dark Horse
(<http://job4dev.com/company/dark-horse>)

~~~
turoczy
Getting similar reports from others. I blew away the cache to see if that
solves the issue.

------
dylanz
We just moved to Portland: <http://web.elctech.com>. About a block away from
the ENTP guys. We're also hiring!

------
mkinsella
Somewhat off-topic but this is the first time I've heard the phrase "Silicon
Forest" and it's quite catchy! Silicon Florist is even better. Kudos from
someone who appreciates a quality name but sucks at coming up with them.

------
dpritchett
Glad to see Puppetlabs included.

If you are into devops and/or Ruby scripting, give them a call!

Here's their codebase: <http://github.com/reductivelabs>

------
alanstorm
FWIW that Dark Horse job pops up on Craigslist about once a year.

------
iamelgringo
HN discourages job postings.

